# first GJ, many auto strains, 1000w HPS, 2x4x6.5ft tent.



## tokinherper (Apr 14, 2011)

well this will be my first grow. theese are the strains i have:
World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder Autoflowering Feminized
SAGARMATHA SEEDS Strawberry D-Lite Feminized
Short Stuff Seeds Onyx
Short Stuff Seeds Mi5
they are sending me 1 free bean of these strains aswell(which is awesome): BUDDHA SEEDS DEIMOS AUTOFLOWERING FEMINIZED
BUDDHA SEEDS RED DWARF FEMINIZED AUTO
BUDDHA SEEDS QUASAR FEMINIZED
BUDDHA SEEDS WHITE DWARF FEMINIZED AUTO
Buddha Seeds Syrup Automatic Feminized coming soon
Emerald Triangle Seeds Emerald Jack Feminized
Emerald Triangle Seeds Grapefruit Krush Feminized
Emerald Triangle Seeds Super Sour OG Feminized

i planted them all about 2 days ago, maybe a little less. i have heat tape and a thermostat keeping the temp of the cubes right. i plan to use this 400w metal halide set up the way is is in the pic. the temps are well under control, the glass is like 1/2 inch thick. but is there such a thing as too many watts? i was originally going to use cfl's but i have the 400 watter just laying around. can this cause any harm?

heres whats going on now.

example of how im useing the theremostat


here the tent they will be moved to

im a newb so all and any pointers will be appreciated.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 14, 2011)

You need to save the pics to this site and not load from another, this is your issue. Use either paint (already on computer) or I use Picasa to edit and size, then post here...simple!!

400w MH will veg, a T5 will also do this at a bit of a cheaper operating cost, but the 400 will veg fine, just need to keep the plants far enough away as to not burn the tops (check with back of hand, if not too hot then OK for plants). Getting too far away will promote stretch, too close means burns...be careful!

Have you got ventilation figured out? What about bud lighting? The MH is ok for vegging, but HPS is the favorite for budding (or a mix of both).

Good luck and if you don't mind, I'll pull up a chair and watch!!!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 14, 2011)

picnik is also really simple. its what I use


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 14, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> You need to save the pics to this site and not load from another, this is your issue. Use either paint (already on computer) or I use Picasa to edit and size, then post here...simple!!
> 
> 400w MH will veg, a T5 will also do this at a bit of a cheaper operating cost, but the 400 will veg fine, just need to keep the plants far enough away as to not burn the tops (check with back of hand, if not too hot then OK for plants). Getting too far away will promote stretch, too close means burns...be careful!
> 
> ...


 
please watch and watch me closely i'd hate to screw this up. the third pic is where they will be going when they grow a couple sets of leaves. did ya'll see the pics?


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 15, 2011)

they have sprouted!
how often do you generally have to water the cubes in the dome?


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 16, 2011)

off topic but i noticed that the tent i'll be useing for this auto grow will hold 72 4" cubes. i have a 10'x10' tent set up for hydro. could i make the small tent my veg tent and large flowering? i guess what im really asking is will the plants be large enough in the 4" cubes to move straight into a flowering light cycle?


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 16, 2011)

just about everyone is up and out. there are a few that have fully sprouted, but are still stuck in the shell. should i try to remove it?

is anyone even looking at my grow journal?!? i check this thread like every 5 minutes to see if anyone has said anything. this is my first grow and im really excited. i'd like to share that excitement somehow. i cant talk to anyone else or show anyone else. just let me know your still with me. i know its just boring seedling pics to everyone but me.(im through whining)

they dont seem to have any stretch im them. i've planted many seeds ( never finished one) and they have always been a couple inchs stretched by this point indoors or outdoors. is this because they are autos? or is it because they have no need to stretch with that 400w so close?


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 16, 2011)

Shouldnt there be more moisture in that chamber? Arnt you supposed to spray the top daily? Oh and I feel the same way some times TokinHerper, some days it just seems like no one is out there anymore! lol I think ive posted the last 7 posts in my thread besides one, lol but its ok! Everything is lookin good to me, might wanna moisten that up a bit I think.... Good luck man and hang in there!


----------



## v35b (Apr 16, 2011)

I think u will only be able to fit 4 plants in the small tent for flowering..IMHO


----------



## ishnish (Apr 16, 2011)

:watchplant:


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 16, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Shouldnt there be more moisture in that chamber? Arnt you supposed to spray the top daily? Oh and I feel the same way some times TokinHerper, some days it just seems like no one is out there anymore! lol I think ive posted the last 7 posts in my thread besides one, lol but its ok! Everything is lookin good to me, might wanna moisten that up a bit I think.... Good luck man and hang in there!


 
i've just been keeping water in the bottom tray. its right on the heat tape so it gets a little steamy. i'll start misting them now. i have to go out of town for like 4 days this week. will they be ok by themselves our do i need to have someone tending to them? i was hopeing to just give them a good watering and they would be ok for a few days. thanks for the replies/entertainment


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 16, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> I think u will only be able to fit 4 plants in the small tent for flowering..IMHO


 
i would be flowering in a 10x10. im asking if the 4 inch rockwool cubes could sustain plants in veg until they are ready to move to the flowering tent?


----------



## v35b (Apr 16, 2011)

Soil or hydro?


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 16, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> Soil or hydro?


 
hydro, ebb & flo flood tables


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 16, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> hydro, ebb & flo flood tables


 
i was actually thinking about instead of useing pots, just filling up my flood tables with hydroton.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 16, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> i was actually thinking about instead of useing pots, just filling up my flood tables with hydroton.


You would most likely run into over crowding because the roots will be free to grow into to its neighbors, just a thought. Also 4 days should hurt them as long as you water them right before you leave and right when you get back. I have always been under to impression that you should mist the top of the inside of the dome not the plants them selves once a day, if anyone has any knowledge about the misting that'd be kool.


----------



## v35b (Apr 16, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> i was actually thinking about instead of useing pots, just filling up my flood tables with hydroton.



How many gallons will it hold?  I would think about 4-5gal/plant.


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 16, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> How many gallons will it hold? I would think about 4-5gal/plant.


 
75 gallons only fills it up 3/4 so i'd say 100 gallons. will the cubes work in the veg tent??


----------



## v35b (Apr 16, 2011)

Ye as long as you have the space..U need to give the roots lots of space to grow..Root growth=plant growth...


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 23, 2011)

well im back from my San Diego trip and it was FANTASTIC!!!!! despite some downfalls i had a blast and the people are great and it was sucha beautiful place. everywhere i looked was something beautiful! i had planned to go to the seedless party where snoop dogg was playing, but i re-newed my expired license before leaving and apparentlly now they give you a temperary paper i.d. and mail you your real one. so they wouldnt let me in. it sucked. i had a 6 gram/8 strain blunt rolled for the show(i know its a waste but i bought way too much and couldn't fly home with it). but i smoked it with some awesome locals which was best anyways. i wanted to try the best strains in the despisaries. the locals hooked me up. i tried:
grape ape
L.A. confidentail (2 strains)
strawberry cough
blackberry
bomb berry
purple skittles
day dream
lemon OG
XJ-13
black kush
green crack
cheese

no way i could pick a favorite. 
heres where the plants are right now. everything germed and sprouted but one of the Mi5 couldnt get out of the seed and died while i was gone. hopefully that would've been a male anyway  how soon should i move them to soil and HPS?


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 23, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> Ye as long as you have the space..U need to give the roots lots of space to grow..Root growth=plant growth...


 

im still not clear on this. im asking if the 4" cubes are enough for the roots to grow in until flowering?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm lost....you're gonna move the gals from the cubes and ebb & flo to a soil...or is this how ebb and flo works?

Glad you had a good time on the trip!!


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 23, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I'm lost....you're gonna move the gals from the cubes and ebb & flo to a soil...or is this how ebb and flo works?
> 
> Glad you had a good time on the trip!!


 
no sorry, we were talking about a different grow. not this auto grow i started the thread for. it is off topic.


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 26, 2011)

moved them into the tent. still under the 400w MH for now. they are taking off in the soil


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 27, 2011)

is 85 too hot? and are they able to handle a small fan on them yet?


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes and yes. Summer is not even here yet. Better get something worked out.


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 27, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Yes and yes. Summer is not even here yet. Better get something worked out.


 

i will be under control shortly. just waiting on my electrician. the hottest they have gotten was 82 at the plants. thanks.


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 28, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> well this will be my first grow. theese are the strains i have:
> World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder Autoflowering Feminized
> SAGARMATHA SEEDS Strawberry D-Lite Feminized
> Short Stuff Seeds Onyx
> ...


 
it would seem i have over looked something.  i copied and pasted the strains list i gave from the e-mail they sent me. i just asumed they were all autos because i was buying all autos and some are. but the free seeds from emerald triangle dont say auto and niether does the quasar. how long can you keep a plant in veg? under 24 hour light


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 29, 2011)

they will be like a month ahead of my non auto grow. can they stay in veg for an extra month?


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 29, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> it would seem i have over looked something. i copied and pasted the strains list i gave from the e-mail they sent me. i just asumed they were all autos because i was buying all autos and some are. but the free seeds from emerald triangle dont say auto and niether does the quasar. how long can you keep a plant in veg? under 24 hour light


 
i still need an answer to this question. 


i picked up this AWESOME portable AC unit from home depot today. as you can see its keeping the room i have my tents in at 62f. it already cooled the temp in my tent down 10 degrees and i've only had it for two hours. i plan to place another one (a little smaller) in my 10x10 tent. are my plants ok at say 68 degrees? im going 24 hour light so the temp will be about the same all the time. its at 72 on the plants now. do they need to be warmed up every day? they are still under the 400W MH, i will be turning on the 1000W HPS in a few days(as soon as i know my breaker isnt going to flip off when im not paying attention). 

here are some update  photos. some of them have yellow in the leaves(one is completly yellow). is this ok? i took a pic of one with just a little yellow.


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 30, 2011)

can anyboby hear me


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 30, 2011)

> how long can you keep a plant in veg? under 24 hour light



You can keep it in veg for years, providing you're giving the plant everything it needs


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 30, 2011)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> You can keep it in veg for years, providing you're giving the plant everything it needs


 
nice! thanks what about the yellowing and temps? do they need to be warmed to speed up growth?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, as long as you feed and care for her, she will veg indefinitely....however, you'll soon have a monster of a plant on your hands and no way to bud her out! Best to start finding a solution, even if it's buying a new light!!


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 30, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Yes, as long as you feed and care for her, she will veg indefinitely....however, you'll soon have a monster of a plant on your hands and no way to bud her out! Best to start finding a solution, even if it's buying a new light!!


 
well my electrician is coming today. so i will be starting my non auto seeds in the next week or so. so they are only a few weeks ahead. they should be fine then. 

new question. im running the 1000w HPS in the 2x4 tent as of now. there is a knob on my ballast that allows me to change the power from 50%,75%, and 100%. at 75% the temp on the plants is 73 to 74. when i set it to 100% power the temp goes up to 78-80. is 75% like using a 750W bulb?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 30, 2011)

Basically...it's a "dimmer" switch!  I've no knowledge of these, so can't comment too much!


----------



## tokinherper (May 2, 2011)

what would make them yellow where they are yellowing?
they are not showing up well on my camera since i switched to the 1000w. you can still kinda see what im talking about.


----------



## tokinherper (May 2, 2011)

......


----------



## Peter Jennings (May 3, 2011)

Typically what causes an issue like that is from being burned by the lights, or a zinc issue. 

Not sure what you have used to date, but other than maybe some enzymes I would not have added anything at this stage of the game.


----------



## tokinherper (May 3, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> Typically what causes an issue like that is from being burned by the lights, or a zinc issue.
> 
> Not sure what you have used to date, but other than maybe some enzymes I would not have added anything at this stage of the game.


 
i have only been giving them distilled water. they only been in the soil for a week. the plants have never got above 83 and that was when the air turned off. they stay from 70-75 degrees. this is the soil im using.


----------



## Roddy (May 3, 2011)

The 1000w is pretty hot for seedlings, could be the issue! Heat isn't the only problem with big lights on seedlings, the IR could be damaging If possible, maybe a T5 or CFL for seedlings??


----------



## tokinherper (May 3, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> The 1000w is pretty hot for seedlings, could be the issue! Heat isn't the only problem with big lights on seedlings, the IR could be damaging If possible, maybe a T5 or CFL for seedlings??


 

should i switch back to the 400w MH or just dim my 1000w to 50% for now?


----------



## MosesPMG (May 3, 2011)

I would use the 400w MH for the whole veg, a HM is better than HPS for veg, even if the HPS is a higher watt. Good luck mate


----------



## tokinherper (May 4, 2011)

i really want to switch back to the MH but i just got my 10x10 tent set up and im about to start 70 seeds for that. im going to use my MH to veg them because they are more important to me. that will not be an auto grow. i set up this auto grow just for a little experience before i started my big project. so im a few weeks ahead at the very least. so for now im just going to dim the HPS to 50% for a little while, then 75% for a little while and flower at 100%.


----------



## tokinherper (May 9, 2011)

one of my onyx girls is like 3 inchs tall at most and seems to be flowering. i just gave a light dose of nutes last night. heres some pics of the girl im talking about and a few others. the last pic is of the syrup. its growing wierd. i waited two weeks after putting them in the soil to add nutes like was suggested to me. i guess the autos should have been getting nutes a little earlier. also the red dwarf was a feminized plant that turn out to be male.


----------



## tokinherper (May 10, 2011)

i think i've been under watering in fear of over watering. im going to give them less water more frequently and see how that works.


----------



## Roddy (May 10, 2011)

One way I check is by lifting the pot when dry, then again after fully watered, you'll get a feel for how dry as to how light/heavy the plant is. Another is to stick my finger into the soil up to the knuckle and seeing how dry.

When fairly dry (I let it dry out fairly dry), water until saturation, but not pouring out of the pot, then wait until fairly dry again and repeat!!


----------



## Roddy (May 10, 2011)

I forgot to add that the drier soil will allow the water to run through and out the bottom of the pots (sides too if smart pot used), so slow watering to allow absorption is best!

Good luck, my friend!


----------



## tokinherper (May 10, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I forgot to add that the drier soil will allow the water to run through and out the bottom of the pots (sides too if smart pot used), so slow watering to allow absorption is best!
> 
> Good luck, my friend!


 
thanks


----------



## tokinherper (May 12, 2011)

just girls in here now and most of them have started to flower. the tent has a sweat aroma inside now. i think im giving the right nutes now. they should all be darkening soon.


----------



## tokinherper (May 13, 2011)

do they generally flower at this size?


----------



## tokinherper (May 13, 2011)

i think i lost everyone again.... my thread must really suck. or maybe its just the tittle. or my plants.hahaha someone let me know something please


----------



## bho_expertz (May 13, 2011)

Never had autos. Sorry if cannot help with that .

The soil looks quite dry IMO. Good luck :aok:


----------



## tokinherper (May 13, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Never had autos. Sorry if cannot help with that .
> 
> The soil looks quite dry IMO. Good luck :aok:


 
thanks. i've been giving them just under a cup each every 2 days. should i give more or more frequently? i try to wait until the soil is fairly dry before watering.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 13, 2011)

The dry soil is good. Too much dry no. If i was you since the water absorption is harder when the soil is very dry i would give a cup of water each hour until i notice that the pot is fully wet ( by the weight you can check it ) and after this watering i would water the plants fully saturated ( when dry enough but be cautious not to overwater ) and try to make the correct dry/wet cycle. You cannot give to much or to less doh water. Read the sticky about the dry/wet cycle. Good stuff to read :aok:


----------



## tokinherper (May 13, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> The dry soil is good. Too much dry no. If i was you since the water absorption is harder when the soil is very dry i would give a cup of water each hour until i notice that the pot is fully wet ( by the weight you can check it ) and after this watering i would water the plants fully saturated ( when dry enough but be cautious not to overwater ) and try to make the correct dry/wet cycle. You cannot give to much or to less doh water. Read the sticky about the dry/wet cycle. Good stuff to read :aok:


 
awesome. thanks


----------

